# So....118 Questions and failed



## earlyriser (Aug 9, 2010)

Got nearly passing on all my sections except for two...So....118 Questions and failed. Used JBlearning to study. Im going to continue to use jblearning but is there another highly recommended site that focuses more on facts and material? I believe that jblearning prepared me for the testing format but im looking for something that focused more on the material.


----------



## Cclearly3 (Aug 9, 2010)

earlyriser said:


> Got nearly passing on all my sections except for two...So....118 Questions and failed. Used JBlearning to study. Im going to continue to use jblearning but is there another highly recommended site that focuses more on facts and material? I believe that jblearning prepared me for the testing format but im looking for something that focused more on the material.




I used Mosby Jems. That was the curriculum at my school and it's helped me pretty well.


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 9, 2010)

Go to a Barns & Nobel and pick up a NREMT-B Exam book. That's what i did and it worked great. Use google to your advantage and do some research on the NREMT test. Look up quizes to take for the NREMT and see what pops up.

Best of luck!


----------



## TraprMike (Aug 10, 2010)

earlyriser said:


> Got nearly passing on all my sections except for two...So....118 Questions and failed. Used JBlearning to study. Im going to continue to use jblearning but is there another highly recommended site that focuses more on facts and material? I believe that jblearning prepared me for the testing format but im looking for something that focused more on the material.



still got your book??? read it again.. and again..


----------



## dudemanguy (Aug 16, 2010)

If it's the material, then either reread your text book or purchase another one and read that. Dont know what else to tell you, it's either that or retake another EMT course.


----------



## gumby4532 (Aug 22, 2010)

www.emtb.com has practice quizzes for each chapter, and has a national registry practice test. If you google emt practice test, there will be alot of national practice quizzes that you can take to help you prepare.


----------



## Theo (Aug 24, 2010)

I used EMTB.com at length when I was taking my EMT-Basic. I wore the website out and it served as a excellent supplement. I only used JB Learning in the few weeks leading up to the NREMT. I liked that on JB Learning I could focus the questions on areas that I felt needed more work. 

However, no website or learning resource can replace the text or source material. Go back to your text and class notes to review the areas where you don't have complete understanding.

And when in doubt... BSI, scene safety and A, B, C's trump everything else. The questions on the NREMT are designed to challenge your thinking and get you off track. Stick to the basics and then go from there. 

Best of luck with your next attempt.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 24, 2010)

I used www.emtb.com as well during my classes and right before I took the NREMT. It really helped me, cause I passed on the first try


----------

